

Mezzanine 3.0 and Cartridge 0.9 released – Django CMS and e-commerce platforms - stephen_mcd
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/django-users/xTA9VPcp8uM

======
crolin
A lot of sites built on Cartridge seem to be based in Australia. What's the
reason for this? I assume it's developed in Australia? How did you/they get
users in the first place?

~~~
nobodyshere
Keep in mind that not all site owners report to mezzanine team that they use
their cms. I've used it for a few sites that are small and unpopular
(freelance orders for small shops) and none of them will be in their list,
that I know for sure. It still has some drawbacks, but in general I like it.
Especially the part with automated fabfile for deployment and update.

